# Walter and Joe



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2012)

*They are twins – **Walter & Joe *

*(separated at birth)*

*I knew Joe reminded me of somebody famous.....*

*





*


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh damn... that's funny! Made me squirt beer out my nose! I got to see "Walter" live years back before Jeff Dunham got super famous, was hysterical.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 19, 2012)




----------

